# Anti Army Propaganda watch



## Safriz

I wish there was a dedicated tread for this. If there is one, i havent seen yet, but here is a start.

Many twitter handles are manipulating this picture to complain that Pakistan army men are only busy making selfies during a rescue operation. 
These men are recording Shahid Afradi during his visit to the site, but the Twitter propaganda machinery is cropping the picture to make them look like taking selfies.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## StormBreaker

Safriz said:


> I wish there was a dedicated tread for this. If there is one, i havent seen yet, but here is a start.
> 
> Many twitter handles are manipulating this picture to complain that Pakistan army men are only busy making selfies during a rescue operation.
> These men are recording Shahid Afradi during his visit to the site, but the Twitter propaganda machinery is cropping the picture to make them look like taking selfies.
> 
> View attachment 635035
> 
> 
> View attachment 635036


They can bark all they want against army, But those barking everytime, Are busy tweeting on their smelly couches while Army men are actually losing their sweat working for humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Safriz said:


> I wish there was a dedicated tread for this. If there is one, i havent seen yet, but here is a start.
> 
> Many twitter handles are manipulating this picture to complain that Pakistan army men are only busy making selfies during a rescue operation.
> These men are recording Shahid Afradi during his visit to the site, but the Twitter propaganda machinery is cropping the picture to make them look like taking selfies.
> 
> View attachment 635035
> 
> 
> View attachment 635036



Good idea, I think we waited too long for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

waz said:


> Good idea, I think we waited too long for this.


@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## ghazi52

Rescue team
Captain and Col.






..


















س ماں پر کیا بیتی ہوگی
یا اللّٰہ تمام شہدا کے والدین کو صبر عطا فرما
اور ان تمام مسافروں کا سفر جنت الفردوس میں اختتام پزیر فرما ⁦❣️⁩امین

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

StormBreaker said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha


we have more projects in pipeline, man power is the issue. Plus we want to run those in organize manner like we have PTM & Balochistan watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Thanks for exposing them @Safriz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

I think we should make this a sticky


waz said:


> Good idea, I think we waited too long for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

WebMaster said:


> Thanks for exposing them @Safriz


will you post these pics directly to FB ?


----------



## WebMaster

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> will you post these pics directly to FB ?


Go ahead with a normal post if you like with an excerpt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF




----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265943066881462272

Pak Army nefarious designs have been revealed. As per info, Pak Army has shifted Terrorist launchpads in Gilgit Baltistan to create it as new flashpoint in addition to Chinese activity near this area. Pak Army has also heightened activities in GB.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265943066881462272
> 
> Pak Army nefarious designs have been revealed. As per info, Pak Army has shifted Terrorist launchpads in Gilgit Baltistan to create it as new flashpoint in addition to Chinese activity near this area. Pak Army has also heightened activities in GB.


I think sir its meant for activities by people inside Pakistan


----------



## Safriz

Indians spamming this fake letter to claim that Karachi went into blackout due to their "Larakoo bimaan" flying near Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

This group in twitter needs to be watched and confronted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285003490176245762


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321507195654152192


----------



## BlueWhales

انڈین کتے اور نون لیگی کتے میں کوئی فرق نظر آیا ؟


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321496175741001728


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

BlueWhales said:


> انڈین کتے اور نون لیگی کتے میں کوئی فرق نظر آیا ؟
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321496175741001728


farq hai aik awara nasal say hain or aik gandi nasal kay hain.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakSarZameen47

Why is there so much propaganda agaisnt armed forces. Everyday there is something from mainstream media - Dawn/Geo nexus to their paid trolls on SM. Its worrying how much they are able to propagate without any answer. For them all problems in Pak are because of Army, they say all problems will be solved if we disband army. Its a disgrace why isn't this axis of warfare being countered?

There will always be an army in your county either your own or your enemies. We shouldn't realise this when it's too late...

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bleek

PakSarZameen47 said:


> Why is there so much propaganda agaisnt armed forces. Everyday there is something from mainstream media - Dawn/Geo nexus to their paid trolls on SM. Its worrying how much they are able to propagate without any answer. For them all problems in Pak are because of Army, they say all problems will be solved if we disband army. Its a disgrace why isn't this axis of warfare being countered?
> 
> There will always be an army in your cojtnryz either your own or your enemies. We shouldn't realise this when it's too late...


Another arm of Indian propaganda of course

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSarZameen47

Bleek said:


> Another arm of Indian propaganda of course


The media is completely sold out, apart from a few the vast majority propagate againt Pakistan, its narratives, interests, ideology, Islam, even founding fathers. They propagate Indias narrative on daily basis yet nothing on corruption of political parties. They have impunity, its a disgrace.

What steps are being taken to counter this? Apart from what it seems to.be volunteers of SM who credit to them are doing a great job, there's nothing official I can see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

PakSarZameen47 said:


> The media is completely sold out, apart from a few the vast majority propagate againt Pakistan, its narratives, interests, ideology, Islam, even founding fathers. They propagate Indias narrative on daily basis yet nothing on corruption of political parties. They have impunity, its a disgrace.
> 
> What steps are being taken to counter this? Apart from what it seems to.be volunteers of SM who credit to them are doing a great job, there's nothing official I can see...


No clue, I have brought up this issue myself, it's not just domestic media but global and public media, Indian disinformation campaigns run deep. 

Seems like the state simply overlooks it, either they aren't aware, which is just unthinkable to be the case, or they don't see it as an issue (?), have no effective means to counter it (again a big question mark here since you could definitely control domestic narratives), or they allow it to happen for some other strategic reason. I feel like incompetence is definitely a big factor, but to this level is unlikely.

Seems like they are hellbent on their own destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Corrupt mafia is working against the interest of Pakistan. These dumb Focks don’t realize that Riyasat is above any government and institutions.
Sooner or later someone is going to say enough is enough and we will be hearing about mere Aziz hum watno, 25 years of MarshalLawPlus plan to fix everything.

Government: Cut down 40% of government overhead.
Small cabinet, all experts in their fields.

Active Army general as a Governors for every province, assistant Governor selected by popular vote, no MPA, no assembly, no chief minister, full local body system.

Judiciary: special anti-corruption courts, each cases must resolve in 90 days.

Every Major city will have their own police and rapid reaction force.

Fix the media and social media with strict libel laws. 1st offense 500,000 fine, public apology and 30 days in Jail. 2nd offense 1,000,000 fine, public apology and 3 months in Jail. 3rd offense 2,500,000 fine, public apology and 2 years in jail.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PakSarZameen47

jupiter2007 said:


> Corrupt mafia is working against the interest of Pakistan. These dumb Focks don’t realize that Riyasat is above any government and institutions.
> Sooner or later someone is going to say enough is enough and we will be hearing about mere Aziz hum watno, 25 years of MarshalLawPlus plan to fix everything.
> 
> Government: Cut down 40% of government overhead.
> Small cabinet, all experts in their fields.
> 
> Active Army general as a Governors for every province, assistant Governor selected by popular vote, no MPA, no assembly, no chief minister, full local body system.
> 
> Judiciary: special anti-corruption courts, each cases must resolve in 90 days.
> 
> Every Major city will have their own police and rapid reaction force.
> 
> Fix the media and social media with strict libel laws. 1st offense 500,000 fine, public apology and 30 days in Jail. 2nd offense 1,000,000 fine, public apology and 3 months in Jail. 3rd offense 2,500,000 fine, public apology and 2 years in jail.





jupiter2007 said:


> Corrupt mafia is working against the interest of Pakistan. These dumb Focks don’t realize that Riyasat is above any government and institutions.
> Sooner or later someone is going to say enough is enough and we will be hearing about mere Aziz hum watno, 25 years of MarshalLawPlus plan to fix everything.
> 
> Government: Cut down 40% of government overhead.
> Small cabinet, all experts in their fields.
> 
> Active Army general as a Governors for every province, assistant Governor selected by popular vote, no MPA, no assembly, no chief minister, full local body system.
> 
> Judiciary: special anti-corruption courts, each cases must resolve in 90 days.
> 
> Every Major city will have their own police and rapid reaction force.
> 
> Fix the media and social media with strict libel laws. 1st offense 500,000 fine, public apology and 30 days in Jail. 2nd offense 1,000,000 fine, public apology and 3 months in Jail. 3rd offense 2,500,000 fine, public apology and 2 years in jail.



If only the could do something like this, can't carry on like this. I've heard that establishment/Ik thinking about presidential system, do you think this will occur any time soon?


----------



## Super Falcon

What a *** kick answer to defence matrix in this video


----------

